Ask HN: Any guidelines on what's cool or not cool to “Show HN”? - mgav
======
mgav
Hi. I'm unsure about submitting my latest project to HN (old school idea in
print format - not software or directly related to software). What's the
etiquette here, please?

~~~
maynman
Here are the guidelines for Show HN posts:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
mgav
Thank you - exactly what I was looking for.

